# What's it like to drive a LAV?



## RaceAddict (7 Nov 2018)

Forgive what may sound like a dumb question coming from a civilian...

But I'm _really_ curious what the driving dynamic of a LAV III (or really, any 6 or 8 wheels APC) is.

For example, is it more a big rig/truck-like experience, multiplied by _many_ more tonnes? Or like driving a tank but on tires instead of treads? How far are the off-road capabilities of the vehicle regularly exploited?

Do the vehicle operators have to get certified in driving skill evaluations to qualify (like aircraft pilots)? Continuing with the aircraft comparison (I know more about planes than armor... sorry) is there a build-up over time of the skill set needed to drive a LAV? Does one start with smaller vehicles, learning to drive off-road, reading surfaces, etc in a normal vehicle before moving up to an 8x8, 17 tonne beast?

It feels like I can find cockpit videos on YouTube of literally any aircraft in existence is relatively easy, but I've never seen much about APCs, tanks, etc...


----------



## BDTyre (7 Nov 2018)

I liken it to driving a big station wagon. It's actually a smooth ride and it has a lot of power behind it. I wouldn't say it is like a big rig, though I've never driven one of those. There's no trailer. Just a big, 8-wheeled station wagon. Mind the size, careful around the corners but you can drive it through the city no problem.

When I qualified on it, all you needed was DDC and air brakes. And if you didn't have those, they'd get you through those first. Mind you, all of us were qual'd on the LUVW first as that is what we drove during exercises. The LAV III course itself was three weeks, covering parts of the vehicle, maintenance, off-road driving and then on-road driving through the streets of Edmonton. Off-road driving (except for the first day) was all done hatches down. On-road was hatches up.

I actually really liked driving the LAV. One of the best experiences I've had in the CAF.


----------



## Franko (8 Nov 2018)

Join up and drive a tank if you want to drive armoured vehicles.

Everything else is a let down.

Regards


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (8 Nov 2018)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Join up and drive a tank if you want to drive armoured vehicles.
> 
> Everything else is a let down.
> 
> Regards



Nothing like having the nose of your wheeled AFV buried in mud while watching tanks leaving you in the dust to make you realize this  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Nov 2018)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Join up and drive a tank if you want to drive armoured vehicles.
> 
> Everything else is a let down.
> 
> Regards



BV 202 & 206 are awesome though


----------



## FJAG (9 Nov 2018)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Join up and drive a tank if you want to drive armoured vehicles.
> 
> Everything else is a let down.
> 
> Regards



Actually the M109A1 was a pleasure to drive as well. Tracks and a steering wheel. Damn fine ploughing through the deep snows of Shilo.

 :cheers:


----------



## dapaterson (9 Nov 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Actually the M109A1 was a pleasure to drive as well. Tracks and a steering wheel. Damn fine ploughing through the deep snows of Shilo.
> 
> :cheers:



"Pleasure" and "Shilo" can only be used in the same paragraph when you include the words "leaving forever".


----------



## TN2IC (1 Aug 2019)

Just try the Short White Bus and lick the windows clean oh young one.... haha


----------

